# Fluid LT08 Bremsstoppeln



## hang_loose (11. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

fahre seit heuer eine norco fluid lt1 von 2008 mit dem ich im großen und ganzen total zufrieden bin 

lediglich im downhill - speziell bei höheren geschwindigkeiten - wenn man hinten dosiert bremst macht sich ein arges bremsstoppeln bemerkbar  der hinterbau vibriert richtig!?

ist das problem noch jemanden bekannt, bzw. was kann da abhilfe schaffen??? 

(bremssattel ausrichten und beläge wechseln hat nichts gebracht... )

lg


----------



## Indian Summer (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi hang_loose

Das Problem ist uns beim Jahrgang 2008 bekannt. Wir konnten einen Übeltäter ausfindig machen,
die Bremsscheiben der Avid Juicy Jg. 2008. Ein gewisser Prozentsatz dieser Scheiben
ist offenbar ungleichmässig dick (es reichen Zehntelsmillimeter) und führt so bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu diesem Rubbeln bzw. Vibrieren des Hinterbaus. Dem Schweizer Importeur war dieses Problem bekannt und wir bzw. unsere Kunden erhielten die betroffenen Bremsscheiben ersetzt.

Wir hatten deswegen sogar einige gebrochene Hinterbauten (gleich anschliessend
an die Schweissnaht der Discaufnahme), da diese Vibrationen diese Stelle extrem belasten.

Zur Überprüfung könntest Du die Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten einmal vertauschen.
Treten die Vibrationen danach nicht mehr auf, hast Du die Ursache gefunden. Treten
sie noch immer auf, ist es möglich, dass auch die vordere Scheibe unregelmässig
dick ist, sich das Problem jedoch aufgrund der massiver gebauten Gabel nicht
gezeigt hat. 

Melde Dich in dem Fall einmal bei Deinem Händler mit dem Hinweis auf unsere
Erfahrungen in der Schweiz. Vielleicht zeigt sich Avid Deutschland ja ähnlich kulant.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang_loose (11. Oktober 2009)

gut, das wär dann ein behebbares problem. werd beim nächsten mal scheiben zum testen mitnehmen!

danke für die rasche antwort! erfahrungsberichte folgen nächstes wochenende...

lg


----------



## hang_loose (22. Oktober 2009)

problem behoben !! norco hat die sitzstreben kostenlos und unkompliziert gegen die verbesserte version (baugleich der vom 09er modell mit den 4kantigen alustreben) ausgetauscht. Danke an Norco und bikeinsel.com!!


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi hang_loose

Freut uns zu hören, dass die neueren Sitzstreben das Problem behoben haben.
Macht aber sicher Sinn, denn offenbar sind die kantigen Streben steifer und nehmen
die Vibrationen nicht gleich auf.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

